# Toki Sleeps Here Now



## tokihog (Jan 28, 2011)

Toki has decided he no longer cares for his house and would like to sleep someplace totally different.










He now sleeps ON the pvc pipe of his CSBW :roll: There is no space between the wall of the cage and the base of the wheel for him to settle into. He sleeps on top of the pipe all day long now.

I Have always caught him sleeping in funny positions but to see him insist that he is sleeping ON the pipe and not in his house is so funny.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Er, okay. No idea how that's comfortable, but if he like it, I suppose that's all that matters. Guess he likes being nice and snug.


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Is he too hot? Dexter likes to sleep in his PVC pipe when its hot because the PVC pipe is a little cooler than the air temp.


----------



## tut (Feb 27, 2011)

Henry lately has been doing the same thing too! But after about 5 hours, he goes back into his house. I have no idea why he does this, but I just let him be. Hedgies are so silly


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

That is so funny! What a weird little guy.

My hog likes to squish herself under her actual wheel once in a while. Then when she moves and feels the wheel moving on top of her, she huffs and gets ticked off and goes back to her igloo.

I'm not sure about Toki, but I know my Mildred really likes feeling squished when she sleeps. She likes when I lay my hand on top of her when she's passed out, and she likes being under her fleece. It's probably a comfort thing. Who knows!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

:lol: Silly Toki!

Hedgehogs find the strangest places comfortable *sigh*


----------



## Nnyletak (May 13, 2011)

Willow has started doing a similar strange thing. I have one of those tinfoil cake pans under her wheel as her litter pan with paper towels in it, the past two mornings she has been sleeping under the pan. I ended up moving her back to her igloo so that I could clean her pan and wheel and she will stay there until the next night. Can't figure out why she suddenly started doing this!


----------



## tokihog (Jan 28, 2011)

DexterTheHog said:


> Is he too hot? Dexter likes to sleep in his PVC pipe when its hot because the PVC pipe is a little cooler than the air temp.


It is hot. We don't have AC so there is no escaping the heat. It has been between 81 and 84. I have a marble tile in there for him to cool off on and I also have several ice packs all over his cage to keep him from overheating. Last night I put him in his house with an ice pack and he left and went back to his wheel.



hanhan27 said:


> That is so funny! What a weird little guy.
> 
> My hog likes to squish herself under her actual wheel once in a while. Then when she moves and feels the wheel moving on top of her, she huffs and gets ticked off and goes back to her igloo.
> 
> I'm not sure about Toki, but I know my Mildred really likes feeling squished when she sleeps. She likes when I lay my hand on top of her when she's passed out, and she likes being under her fleece. It's probably a comfort thing. Who knows!


Toki LOVES to smash his face into things. His favorite spot is the corner of the couch under a decorative pillow. He crawls under the pillow and forcefully sticks his head in-between the couch cushions. Toki used to crawl under his will like Mildred too. It mad him so mad if I touched the wheel and it moved on his back.

Maybe its the weather that is making our hedgies act more odd that usual? Or maybe its just hedgies being hedgies.


----------



## TikiLola (Jun 23, 2011)

Darn, he is cute wedged in there!


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

Your Telling me Feral sleeps under her CSW in the litter (I clean it like crazy since she insists being wedged under the wheel lol) and when she sleeps in her home where here heating pad is under the fleece she is side ways or on her back legs stretched up in the air lol I still get freaked out by some of her sleep poses she looks dead sometimes but i see her breathing and sigh shake my head and go about my business...

Silly Hedgies


----------

